# where do you relocate the air temp sensor to?



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

i bought a filter and an adapter off ebay for my 95 max se. where do you mount the temp sensor once you take it out of the stock air box. I am probably going to go back to a hacke box but for 15 bucks i figured i would try this. but where do you mount that sensor.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I put mine closest to the filter...it rests in the same area that the bottom of the stock air box would sit.


----------



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I put mine closest to the filter...it rests in the same area that the bottom of the stock air box would sit.



where closest to the filter? im talking about the temp sensor not the MAF. it needs to be screwed onto something. either drill a hole somewhere and screw it in or what. i just don't know where to put it. and the tmep sensor is mounted to the top of the airbox.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...same temp sensor that is connected to the intake piping in the 97-99 is the same as the 95/96 temp sensor. It is there to get the incoming temp of the air to the filter. Keeping it next to the filter is the same air temperature your filter is getting. You are perfectly fine leaving it there.

Definitely a big difference between the MAF and the Air Intake Temp Sensor.


----------



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Yeah...same temp sensor that is connected to the intake piping in the 97-99 is the same as the 95/96 temp sensor. It is there to get the incoming temp of the air to the filter. Keeping it next to the filter is the same air temperature your filter is getting. You are perfectly fine leaving it there.
> 
> Definitely a big difference between the MAF and the Air Intake Temp Sensor.



ok my original questiong was... when you pull your stock airbox out. you have to remount this piece somewhere. all i am using is the little adapter to fit the filter directly to the MAF. so where can i put the temp sensor. i have seen people drill a hole in the top of the filter but the way mine is it won't work. its not a level surface. i realize that it needs to be near the filter i just don't know where to put it. thanks for your help MrEous. just not the answer i was looking for.. :cheers:


----------



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I put mine closest to the filter...it rests in the same area that the bottom of the stock air box would sit.


after reading this again.... are you saying you just mounted it to the inside of the car near the filter and not actually in intake tubing, or the filter?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah exactly...I was getting confused with your replies.

The sensor is just in the open air sitting right next to the filter. I have it held down under a brace so it won't come loose and possibly lose it's wires. I haven't had any sort of problem since I originally did this and I even dyno'd with 189fwhp...


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

you should do a run with your temp sensor in the actual intake, it should give your engine more gas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well...with my sensor on the outside I'm already running pretty rich.


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

okay, its right by your filter, I'm thinking you had CAI like me,


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's where I put mine, and I haven't had any negative effects:



















I just drilled a hole a little smaller than the outer diameter of the sensor, and the sensor has a ridge that holds it in there tightly.


----------

